
Profile of Lars Bak (2009) - callum85
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/03775904-177c-11de-8c9d-0000779fd2ac.html
======
octetta
I've grown curious about Bak's implementation of Smalltalk (OOVM A/S) that was
mentioned in this article. Has anyone here had a chance to tinker with it?

~~~
igouy
Unfortunately not. afaik the technology disappeared into Java focused
Esmertec.

There are a few papers and slide-decks:

"Design, implementation, and evaluation of the Resilient Smalltalk embedded
platform" ====>
[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.84....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/download?doi=10.1.1.84.7354&rep=rep1&type=pdf)

"A New Approach to Developing Robust Embedded Software" ====>
[http://lore.ua.ac.be/Events/VM/BE.pdf](http://lore.ua.ac.be/Events/VM/BE.pdf)

~~~
munificent
Kasper Lund's thesis is about OOVM and it goes into great detail about all
sorts of parts of it:

[http://verdich.dk/kasper/RES.pdf](http://verdich.dk/kasper/RES.pdf)

------
Dorian-Marie
The comic they talk about:
[https://www.google.com/googlebooks/chrome](https://www.google.com/googlebooks/chrome)

------
davidw
Interesting article, touching on some of the differences between the US and
Denmark.

Here's the other Lars Bak:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lars_Bak](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lars_Bak)
in case anyone's curious.

------
applecore
It's pretty clear; browsers were too slow to run ads.

~~~
vonklaus
I'm pretty cynical, but I just can't believe that was the only/major reason.
In 2009, I have to believe that browsers could run advertisments pretty well.
I am sure it was a great ancilliary benefit for them, but I think it has much
more to do with the apple approach to tech.

You can keep people in your ecosystem if you use a chrome browser, an android
phone/tablet, and author all your documents with google drive. Except instead
of the hub being a mac computer, the hub is your chrome browser which you use
to search, create documents, go for entertainments and purchase products. If
chrome is ultra fast, it can handle and process all your data and give you a
great UX as well.

IDk, I guess you are right though, the faster you surf the more adverts you
see I guess.

~~~
justinlardinois
Exactly. Google's game for the last half decade or so has been setting up an
OS-agnostic ecosystem. That's why they have (almost) their full suite of apps
on iOS too, even though they have the Android platform.

